# 68 Impala



## 96gsfan (Oct 24, 2005)

It has been a while since I finished a build. I have several in varying states. This 68 Impala is the last one I completed.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Those were pretty unique cars


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent job, I love seeing a fully plumbed engine bay! :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful '67!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

what an awesome build.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

really nice job! Show us more - maybe one of your current works in progress!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Not to pick nits, but your gorgeous Impala is a '67, not a '68. The yellow/white combination looks great on the car, and the heater hoses and redlines really add to it. Many guys add the plug wies but the heater hoses are so often overlooked.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Very nice Impy!* :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that the Chevy 'Fawn' color? 
Every time I see one of these, I'm reminded of when I worked at an Amoco gas station from 1969-73. There was a _very_ cute blonde who drove one of these, and........ uh.......  Let's just say, she looked _really_ good in it!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

In high school I had a friend who had a light red metallic '67 with a 427 in it. Another friend had a '65 Impala with a 327 three speed and I had a '66 Impala Super Sport with a 396 four speed that I taught my then girlfriend, now wife of 31 years, how to drive in. I've always thought that three year span was the best looking Impala's that GM ever made.

The interior detailing looks great on your model. The chrome inserts on the seats and the door handles and the dash, it all looks really good. You even painted the hose clamp detail under the hood! My eyes can't even see that stuff anymore let alone paint it! 

I just keep going back to the top of the page and looking at this model. I think I need to get me one of these things. 

Very nice Impy!


----------



## 96gsfan (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry guys. It is a 67. I mixed the paint myself (Testors) trying to get what I thought was Butternut. Did not get it exactly correct but I am happy with the color.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks great very nice detail job and great color combo,threre was a guy here that had a built 427 with a tunnel ram and that thing could really move for a big car


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

96gsfan said:


> I mixed the paint myself (Testors) trying to get what I thought was Butternut. Did not get it exactly correct but I am happy with the color.


As well you should be! It's a great model!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

yep. it looks really great. My dad had a '66 Super Sport. He pulled the original engine and stuck in a Corvette injected 283 in it. He'd just gotten new tires for it when some stupid kid wrecked into it that night while driving drunk.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

scottnkat said:


> yep. it looks really great. My dad had a '66 Super Sport. He pulled the original engine and stuck in a Corvette injected 283 in it. He'd just gotten new tires for it when some stupid kid wrecked into it that night while driving drunk.


Ouch, that sucks!


----------

